# Attempted to install DGR coilovers...



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

I say attempted because i am not quite done. The rears were really easy and i thought that the fronts were also easy until i put the car back on the ground and went to shut the hood and notice that they top of the coilover had shot up about 4 inches when i put weight back on the front of the car. It is then that i noticed that i had nothing on the top of the spring to stop the coilover from going up into the engine bay. I looked to see if i had missed something in the box but found nothing. I took the top plate off of the OEM shocks/spring and put that plate on top of the new spring and re done the front. However that really didnt fix the issue. It stops the coilover from going up into the hole to far but it is still not flush with the top mount therefore i can drive it but i get a sweet clunk over everybump as i hear the rebound from the coil over. My question is if any of you guys with DGR coilovers had the same issue or know of how to fix the issue. I am thinking of bringing the car in to have an "expert" look at it, which is probably what i should have done in the first place but my friend and i have installed coil overs on several other cars with no issues. Any kind of help you guys can give me will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

pic would b nice,but from the sounds of it you dont have the top mount fully install right but it only goes in one way, idk about dgrs but you should have received a small almuinum spacer that goes between the top hat and the coil along with spacers on the shock shaft


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah i thought the same thing but we removed it again and as you said it only goes on one way. The only other thing that i can see is we might have to get the top mount on a little further because it seems to be getting stuck when placed in the mount but i dont even think that is possible. I will try to post a pic later if this garage i am taking it to cant fix it.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

I know that you have Ksport but is there any way that you can send me a pic of what your top mount looks like and what you did to get yours right? I would hopefully be able to use that as a reference.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

lemme see if this horribke forum will let me upload a photo


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

sorry this forum sucks so much ass they make it far to hard to upload pictures,but there should be a aluminum spacer that the oe top hat sits on top of,about a 2in piece of metal,if your familar with bikes its kinda like a headset the top hat sits on that aluminum and the top hat is all bearings so it glides around on that


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok I will take a look at it again. I am about to get off of work and head to the garage to start taking **** apart again. Luckily I love working on my car otherwise i might get angry. I am going to look at the OEM parts to see if maybe i missed that spacer some how. Thanks Jakk


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ksport | Flickr - Photo Sharing! here i put a pic on my flickr since this forum sucks


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

I am not sure that mine had the spacer like that. I will have to look again. Did you have to take the top mount off of the OEM shocks? I knew i should have just went ahead with the Ksports. lol.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

seaux cajun said:


> I am not sure that mine had the spacer like that. I will have to look again. Did you have to take the top mount off of the OEM shocks? I knew i should have just went ahead with the Ksports. lol.


ya regardless for the cruze you have to use the oe top hat,i know ksports rock,expect for the brake line being bent from shipping haha but no big


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

yeah i wish i would have figured that out before i put the car back on the ground the first time. By that time it was dark and a good thing i didnt just let the hood drop because i would have 2 holes in it. haha. I talked to a local garage to see if the "experts" could take a look at it so i guess i will make a pit stop to make sure that i am not stupid.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Well got them fully installed. The top hat wasnt fully tightened down therefore the top mount was coming flush. Pretty much what Jak said earlier. Anyways I got it lowered and will post pics soon.


----------

